# Daiwa Saltist 35H new in box.



## Bigebusa (Oct 7, 2018)

Daiwa saltist 35H.
Reel is new, never used.
Taken out for picture only.

$180 picked up from Germantown, MD 20876


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

please close thread. will try other board.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Big E said:


> please close thread. will try other board.


Most people are looking for reels you can cast with. The 20/30 models would be more popular.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

animalbarrie said:


> Most people are looking for reels you can cast with. The 20/30 models would be more popular.


Makes sense. Ill have my back up 20H for sale on a new thread.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Big E said:


> Makes sense. Ill have my back up 20H for sale on a new thread.


I am also located in Germantown. Not often you see stuff like this for sale around here.


----------

